# fishing at Karick Lake?



## plt228 (Mar 13, 2014)

How's the fishing at Karick Lake? 

We're going to try and camp there for Spring Break at the end of the month. Wondering if it's worth the hassle of putting the kayak racks on the truck, bringing the kayak and getting a 3 day out of state license for all of us. My in-laws are also thinking of tent camping so they can pull their boat from Robertsdale. Will it be worth it or would they enjoy leaving the boat, bringing the camper and just not bothering with fishing more?

We've stayed over at Bear before and I don't think I've seen more than a few fish caught in there. Didn't know if Karick is any better.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I thought the state was going to redo the area lakes starting with Karick. What happened to that idea? If it were me I would go to Hurricane. Go up the road to Leon Brooks Hines to fish.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Take the yaks to Brooks Hines. You will wear them or. The FL State lakes are an embarrassment compared to BH.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

I was just there Friday there were some older gentlemen there and they were catching bream. I caught one bream and my wife caught one but it was pretty much dead really. I just heard today that they were suppose to redo that lake soon don't know what day though.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

You could camp at Karick and drive up to Leon Brooks Hines for some real fishing. That's in Alabama. I'm guessing it's about 25 miles. Check it out on Facebook.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I posted a report a few weeks ago that a friend took his yak to Hurricane one morning and caught 9 bass with several being over 4 pounds.


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

Hurricane is your best bet for camping and fishing. Spring is awesome for bass on Hurricane and Brooks Hines is just North 15 minutes. Two camp grounds North and South. North has hook ups. Both have showers. Good luck.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Kids are on spring break right now and we are at Open Pond.....that would be your best bet...you could also drive to Leon Brook Hines. We have been catching a few Bass but no crappie. I think the weather ups and downs have them on lock jaw!!!

I wouldn't waste my time trying to fish karick. Camping is nice though. Up here at Open Pond there are a few outlying ponds that also produce.


----------



## plt228 (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks for all of the responses. Saves me some hassle on the fishing. The wife says she still wants to try Karick just for the camping so, we'll just set around camp and relax for a few days.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

plt228 said:


> Thanks for all of the responses. Saves me some hassle on the fishing. The wife says she still wants to try Karick just for the camping so, we'll just set around camp and relax for a few days.




Karik is really good for relaxing camping. Hurricane ain't bad but bear is terrible. To many locals spread out for the week and some shifty looking dudes just ridin thru. 20 yrs ago bear was the hideout for the state forestry workers. They used to sit in the truck half a day and ogle all the moms and daughters that were camping - meanwhile there was never any TP in the bathrooms


----------

